# Holter monitor placement



## Shawna Paul (Sep 19, 2012)

At our clinic we place the Holter monitor or KOH monitor, then the patients after specific time and the monitor is removed and sent to cardiology for interpretation.  The monitor is not our property.  Can we charge for the placement and removal of the monitor; and if so what would the correct CPT code be?  

Thanks in advance for any help.

Shawna


----------



## mcnaryk (Sep 19, 2012)

Shawna Paul said:


> At our clinic we place the Holter monitor or KOH monitor, then the patients after specific time and the monitor is removed and sent to cardiology for interpretation.  The monitor is not our property.  Can we charge for the placement and removal of the monitor; and if so what would the correct CPT code be?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Shawna



What about 93225? Looks like that is just for the connection, recording, and disconnection. Cardiology would then bill for the analysis and/or interpretation with 93226-93227.


----------



## Shawna Paul (Sep 19, 2012)

Kristina, 
Thanks for responding.  93225 is the code I have been using, however, I just looked at a followup note from cardiology stating that they can not bill the technical portion of the monitoring due to lack of diagnosis meeting medical necessity.  That made me stop and think regarding 93225 being the "technical portion" and the 93226-93227 analysis and interpretation being the "professional portion".  What do you think?? Thanks again for your input.


----------

